# Victim of a hit & run this morning on Embankment, London



## Flyingfox (4 Sep 2013)

Well after 6 years of commuting I had my first nasty accident this morning.

In an ASL going Westbound direction on Embankment by Temple Place just after 8am, lights go green and I set off, next thing I know there was a loud bang and I was on the road under my bike with an Audi convertible hovering over me!
I won't go into loads of detail but the woman driving tried to reverse and drive off but I stood in front of her and asked witnesses to get details of the car, which they duly did. When I said I was calling the police she said she would pull over to let traffic by, as soon as I stepped aside she put her foot down and sped off!! She even had a 10/11 year old daughter in the car who looked extremely upset and shocked - totally unbelievable.
I have 5 witnesses who were totally shocked by her driving and behaviour, so hopefully the police will actually track her down and prosecute.

I'm ok, I think, just very shaken up (even after 5 hours) and quite bruised, need to get the bike checked over though!


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Sep 2013)

Very nasty indeed, I hope you feel better soon, and that this driver gets her comeuppance.


----------



## Kies (4 Sep 2013)

She will get 3 points for leaving the scene of an RTA without exchanging details. Glad you are ok


----------



## KneesUp (4 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> She will get 3 points for leaving the scene of an RTA without exchanging details. Glad you are ok


It's 5 to 10 points plus up to a £5,000 fine. It will count as one offence, but unless she reports it to a police station within 24 hours (as injury occured) she will technically be guilty of another offence

Hope the bruises heal soon, OP.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2013)

Blimey, Glad you are ok.


----------



## Beebo (4 Sep 2013)

Firstly I hope you are OK.
Secondly, you need to get all your evidence sorted asap. You need to contact all your witnesses now, and get them to write down everything they remember.(car make and model, details of driver, passengers, location, etc etc)
If you dont do it now they will either forget or wont bother.


----------



## wilkotom (4 Sep 2013)

The driver's behaviour makes me wonder if she was insured - sounds a bit like panicked behaviour to me.

OP: Hope you and the bike check out fine, and I hope to hear about the driver being dragged in front of a beak soon...


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Jeez, an unbelievable story I hope they catch her and throw the proverbial book at her!


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Sep 2013)

Sorry to hear that and glad you're ok. What is the point of speeding off when witnesses have seen your licence plate? One can assume she is hoping for the alcohol to wear off before the police catch up with her.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I hope they catch her and throw the proverbial book at her!


 ^^^^ This x 100. Some people don't deserve to keep their driving licence. Period!


----------



## siadwell (4 Sep 2013)

Beebo's quite right. Also, get your own recollections down on paper ASAP. If you come to rely on them in court several months down the line, courts put store in contemporaneous notes.


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2013)

Hope you feel better soon, might also be worth getting checked over by a medical professional soonish in case there is any long-lasting effects of the crash.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Sep 2013)

Get a doctor to check you out. This will help with (a) making sure you're not damaged (b) providing a record of any injuries for if/when it goes to court.


----------



## benb (4 Sep 2013)

wilkotom said:


> The driver's behaviour makes me wonder if she was insured - sounds a bit like panicked behaviour to me.
> 
> OP: Hope you and the bike check out fine, and I hope to hear about the driver being dragged in front of a beak soon...



This can be checked by entering the reg in askmid.com

GWS, and keep us updated. Don't let the police fob you off.


----------



## gaz (4 Sep 2013)

Flyingfox said:


> Well after 6 years of commuting I had my first nasty accident this morning.
> 
> In an ASL going Westbound direction on Embankment by Temple Place just after 8am, lights go green and I set off, next thing I know there was a loud bang and I was on the road under my bike with an Audi convertible hovering over me!
> I won't go into loads of detail but the woman driving tried to reverse and drive off but I stood in front of her and asked witnesses to get details of the car, which they duly did. When I said I was calling the police she said she would pull over to let traffic by, as soon as I stepped aside she put her foot down and sped off!! She even had a 10/11 year old daughter in the car who looked extremely upset and shocked - totally unbelievable.
> ...


Report this by filling out the following form and taking it to any police station in greater london. This will go straight to a traffic unit who deal with collisions.

Reporting in any other fashion could well result in it getting fobbed off.

Form 207 can be found on the bottom of the right panel - http://content.met.police.uk/Article/Collision-forms-and-reports/1400005513174/1400005513174


----------



## martinclive (4 Sep 2013)

+1 to all of the above 

As wider point - we all make mistakes - just so sad in society these days that the hardest thing to do seems to be to say sorry and admit you were wrong - I guess if she had stopped and helped and been apologetic - she would have ended up with a few quid bill for bike repairs - this way she will (hopefully and deservedly) get some points and a fine - just stupid stupid stupid


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Sep 2013)

Glad your ok - that's the main thing.
As others have said write down your account ASAP and get checked over by a doctor ASAP - If she didn't drive straight to the police station to report the incident, then your evidence and your actions (or lack of) could really count in her favor - not fair, but that's the way it is. Good luck - sounds horrible!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Sep 2013)

hope you arent too badly shaken up by it and no lasting damage. as said before, everything on paper as soon as possible! hope you feel alright soonish


----------



## ManiaMuse (4 Sep 2013)

Sad state of society.

Either she:

1) Is not insured or has something to hide
2) Panicked and thinks that by driving away it will all magically go away

You've got 5 witnesses though so that's a good start even if 1 or 2 of them decide to be flakey/can't be bothered.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2013)

Glad you're ok. Bad enough she hit you, but to drive off.......  unbelievable.


----------



## martinclive (4 Sep 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> 1) Is not insured or has something to hide
> .


......and if so - not bright enough to realise that the best course of action is to stop. give name and mobile and keep it away from the authorities!


----------



## BSRU (4 Sep 2013)

Can only hope with *5* witnesses the police/cps prosecute to the fullest.


----------



## Davidsw8 (4 Sep 2013)

Flyingfox said:


> Well after 6 years of commuting I had my first nasty accident this morning.
> 
> In an ASL going Westbound direction on Embankment by Temple Place just after 8am, lights go green and I set off, next thing I know there was a loud bang and I was on the road under my bike with an Audi convertible hovering over me!
> I won't go into loads of detail but the woman driving tried to reverse and drive off but I stood in front of her and asked witnesses to get details of the car, which they duly did. When I said I was calling the police she said she would pull over to let traffic by, as soon as I stepped aside she put her foot down and sped off!! She even had a 10/11 year old daughter in the car who looked extremely upset and shocked - totally unbelievable.
> ...



I hope you're ok! Wow, that is inexusable! Did you get her car reg? If not, there should be enough CCTV along that stretch which you can hopefully get hold of.

I'm assuming you didn't have a cam?

Besides idiots like that, that's quite a stretch of road. I had to use it over the Olympics last year and there's a set of Boris bikes by Embankment tube where the cyclist has to pull the bike in to the cycle lane to free it from the dock!

Anyway, let us know what happens!


----------



## Flyingfox (4 Sep 2013)

Thanks all, have just got myself checked out at Barts and all ok except for bruising but still very much in shock according to nurse. Have contacted witnesses to ask them to make notes of what happened. 
Just hope they do prosecute & the little girl is ok, not good to be part of a hit & run!


----------



## Dmcd33 (4 Sep 2013)

This is my worst nightmare. Hope your Ok and not too shaken up. She must have something to hide i.e partners car and not insured


----------



## Davidsw8 (4 Sep 2013)

This is a minor point but how shameful for that woman, her daughter knows that her mother is not only a bad driver but she's a total coward too.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Sep 2013)

Or drunk. Why else would she flee? She's made it a lot worse now.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Sep 2013)

Flyingfox said:


> Thanks all, have just got myself checked out at Barts and all ok except for bruising but still very much in shock according to nurse. Have contacted witnesses to ask them to make notes of what happened.
> Just hope they do prosecute & the little girl is ok, not good to be part of a hit & run!



I'm not surprised you're still in shock. Treat yourself to a glass or two of something you fancy and talk it over with a friend or partner.

That's what worked for me when I almost got wiped out the other week.


----------



## benb (4 Sep 2013)

Flyingfox said:


> Just hope ... the little girl is ok, not good to be part of a hit & run!



What a lovely and selfless sentiment. Kudos.


----------



## subaqua (4 Sep 2013)

that is terrible. whats really annoying is that from mid morning there has been operation cubos on embankment stopping drivers for no insurance etc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't think insurance is the reason for driving off. The 2 most recent hit-and-run killings in Deptford did not involve insurance. But they did share a sense of road entitlement and an Audi badge.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Sep 2013)

Drivers of luxury cars are 3-4 times more likely to break the law than the general population. That's not to say that all luxury car drivers are twunts, of course, but a slightly greater proportion are.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

Wow im shocked.I just had a nightmare commute in and back so I can sympathise.


----------



## michaelcycle (4 Sep 2013)

Did you get her reg no?

If so, you can do a one off search for £4 here:

http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx

to establish the insurer on cover. Then after you have reported it to the Police you can contact the insurer directly and let them know you have been involved in an accident and notify them of any losses you have suffered and you want to recoup. That will save you faffing around trying to get the insurance details if she doesn't report the incident to the Police.

If you have been injured though use an independent firm of solicitors rather deal with the insurer direct as you will get a better result.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Sep 2013)

Oh ... sugar!! Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2013)

subaqua said:


> that is terrible. whats really annoying is that from mid morning there has been operation cubos on embankment stopping drivers for no insurance etc.


Aha - that's what it was.

As to the OP - hope you're ok and it gets sorted for you

As to the Audi driver - I bet there's no malfeasance involved. She simply had more important things to do this morning than faffing about with a mere cyclist's worries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> As to the Audi driver - I bet there's no malfeasance involved. She simply had more important things to do this morning than faffing about with a mere cyclist's worries.


Or bother with the hassle of driving responsibly....


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Drivers of luxury cars are 3-4 times more likely to break the law than the general population.


Do you have a link to valid statistics to support this claim, because it sounds an awful lot like a lame attempt to incite some 'us v's them' anger mixed with a little bit of jealousy.

IMO bad drivers are just bad drivers regardless of what they use and my own 'finger in the air' guesstimate would be that around 10-15% of people with a driving licence shouldn't have.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Sep 2013)

All the more reason to keep my cameras on with prats like this about.

Number plate at Aldgate tonight M11WAL.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or bother with the hassle of driving responsibly....


I think the Audi Convertibles come with a waiver as part of the deal. 

The way they are driven around here they must do....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Do you have a link to valid statistics to support this claim, because it sounds an awful lot like a lame attempt to incite some 'us v's them' anger mixed with a little bit of jealousy.
> 
> IMO bad drivers are just bad drivers regardless of what they use and my own 'finger in the air' guesstimate would be that around 10-15% of people with a driving licence shouldn't have.


A starter for 10? and there's lot more out there.

My last company car was an Audi A8


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2013)

*Report it & get yourself checked*

Get a written record down on paper. At this stage its not important if you're the only one who can understand what you are writing. You'll put it all down later, when you're certain you have everything there.
I had L/R/Slowup-Down/Him/Me? on the original. Put into words what that meant at when putting everything in order for my working copy.
"Working copy" by the way is my way of saying, once you're happy that you have everything down & in the correct order, you print a copy off, dated of course, and work from that. It makes it easier for you, as you then are telling the same, to everyone. This “Working Copy” will be in order of occurrence. Who did what, where & when.

Include the time of the incident, the time you called the police & on what number. If possible the name of the person you spoke to. Not always forthcoming with this bit of information. Put all this at the top of your working copy. Makes it easier find in a hurry.
What were the road/traffic conditions like. Direction of travel & intended direction of travel & direction actually taken.
Get the collision log number created by the police, this will be its own seperate number. Include this number if given on your working copy. Only found out about that over 6 months later. No collision log created, therefore no collision. Despite the police attending a 999 call. 

*Photocopy/scan all receipts. Ink fades & the thermal printed ones can blacken in minutes.*

You have a witness who chased after her. Did you get their name, or even car registration? If so see if they’ll be willing to put onto paper their actions.

Seek qualified legal advice, used to working for cyclists. I learnt that bit the hard way. I used RJW through the CTC.Have you tried checking the vehicle registration & tax/VED details?https://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/app/enquiry?execution=e2s1

You might want to keep a written log. What you did, who phoned who, when, what number was used especially if they contact you, leaving a number. Who you spoke to. Try and get names if possible. What were road & weather conditions like. Were lights fitted & in use at the time. Some people ride with their rear light on at all times so it’s not as odd as it sounds.

I was a hell of a lot more clinical factwise than Schneil. Would you be able to give a closing speed for the pair of you before the impact & at the time of impact? I don't drive, but impact speed in my case I put at less than the driver. Less than 10mph, low speed impact. 

Don't ride the bike again until you get it checked. Insurance may require that the bike be checked for damage that was only caused in the incident. Also riding the same bike may have them saying there can't have been anything wrong, you're exaggerating your claim. I'd had that said to me & being able to say that it was still at the LBS awaiting collection, kinda knocked some of the wind out of their sails.

See if there is any CCTV footage for the area in which it took place. Easy way of doing it is to go back & look for any cameras. Council has to keep a record of the owner & operators of these camera's. Same contact details should also be visible on the camera itself.

Feel down the underside of the downtube & see if you can feel anything that seems out of place. Does the front wheel still turn ok, when you turn it from side to side with the handlebars? Do it slowly, with the wheel off the ground. No grating sound or feel when you're doing this?
You find damage, get photographs taken of it.

Photograph the damage, using a tape measure to which you have taped a small object, whose size cannot be denied. That last part I found out 3 years into mine.

Keep a record of any injuries to yourself. Assuming you've been & got yourself checked over. Same as for the bike, any damage, photograph it. Bear in mind bruising can take time to fully "bloom".

*Stick to your guns & don't be put off if the driver does change their story, more than once.*


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Sep 2013)

^ Thus speaks the voice of experience I wish I had done or known about all these things when I got knocked off.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> ^ Thus speaks the voice of experience I wish I had done or known about all these things when I got knocked off.


 Most of that was learnt as I went along. In that respect I'd say I'm no different to anyone else thats been hit & pursued the case, through civil channels.
If it makes it easier for the next person, then some of what I'd to put up with will have been worthwile. I learned the hard way in some respects & I know there are others on here who could chip in with their own bits of advice.
Never again, if I can help it.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Do you have a link to valid statistics to support this claim, because it sounds an awful lot like a lame attempt to incite some 'us v's them' anger mixed with a little bit of jealousy.
> 
> IMO bad drivers are just bad drivers regardless of what they use and my own 'finger in the air' guesstimate would be that around 10-15% of people with a driving licence shouldn't have.



Do I sound like I'm being the peanut you're suggesting I'm acting like?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuqGrz-Y_Lc


It is in fact entirely valid.


----------



## Nortones2 (5 Sep 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Do I sound like I'm being the peanut you're suggesting I'm acting like?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuqGrz-Y_Lc
> ...



"Entitled", which seems to be the core of the experiment, covers a lot of behavioural aspects on the road.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2013)

GregCollins said:


> A starter for 10? and there's lot more out there.
> 
> My last company car was an Audi A8


 
That article reads like the worst kind of sunday paper magazine pseudo-science masquerading as fact and does actually hint at a much more likely truth towards the end of the article where they point out the Toyota Prius drivers are far and away the worst offenders in the ped crossing test. The lack of empathy towards other people around them is more likely to be down to a falsely inflated personal sense of importance and righteousness rather than a side effect of the car they drive.

Getting back to the OPs situation, I would expect hit and run incidents to be a fairly evenly spread activity across the social spectrum, t*ssers are t*ssers regardless of their financial circumstances.



BentMikey said:


> Do I sound like I'm being the peanut you're suggesting I'm acting like?


I'm not even sure I understand what that sentence is supposed to mean. However, you do sound like the sort of confrontational, argumentative individual that I would cross the road to avoid.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2013)

Any news from the Police - have they traced the driver ? Oh to be a fly on the wall at her home, when the Police arrive and her 'partner' is there !


----------



## gambatte (5 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Any news from the Police - have they traced the driver ? Oh to be a fly on the wall at her home, when the Police arrive and her 'partner' is there !


Especially if she’s a second, ‘named’ driver on the insurance......


----------



## BentMikey (5 Sep 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I'm not even sure I understand what that sentence is supposed to mean. However, you do sound like the sort of confrontational, argumentative individual that I would cross the road to avoid.



Please note that I gave a straight forward factual response. You chose to be confrontational and dismissive.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Or drunk. Why else would she flee? She's made it a lot worse now.



^^THIS^^


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Do I sound like I'm being the peanut you're suggesting I'm acting like?





BentMikey said:


> Please note that I gave a straight forward factual response. You chose to be confrontational and dismissive.


 ........


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Sep 2013)

I reckon drunk, she made the decision that leaving the scene was a better deal than drink driving.


----------



## nilling (5 Sep 2013)

Jeez, how's the bike? 

When I had my collision took me a year to get a pay out and the police just called it an "insurance" job


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2013)

3 & 1/2 years, the police denied ever attending.


----------



## Flyingfox (5 Sep 2013)

I'm still waiting for a police officer to contact me! Through someone I know I have been told that it has been assigned to someone and listed as a priority, apparently the CRN denotes a Hit & Run, so hopefully they will contact me tomorrow. I asked my witnesses to make notes whilst it was fresh in t heir minds, which they said they would do - one is a lawyer!
Just need to get the bike checked out as it looks ok but the wheels could be out of alignment, I was also told I should get a new helmet, even though I have no idea whether I hit my head or not - all a bit of a blur. I will keep you posted on any developements.


----------



## Born2die (5 Sep 2013)

If unsure bin the skid lid and get a new one. If you discover you should have changed it, it will be too late


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Sep 2013)

Us lawyers do come in handy for some things, and in many cities you couldn't throw a stick down a street in rush hour without hitting a solicitor or two !

I do realise that come the revolution we will all be put up against the wall, nevertheless.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2013)

Good news there flying fox. All moving in the right direction. Don't expect anything fast.

I expect the Police will get their evidence and then go visiting, driver will think they got away with it for a few days, then bam.

This must get to work mentality is crazy. She will pay for it


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2013)

Flyingfox said:


> I'm still waiting for a police officer to contact me! Through someone I know I have been told that it has been assigned to someone and listed as a priority, apparently the CRN denotes a Hit & Run, so hopefully they will contact me tomorrow. I asked my witnesses to make notes whilst it was fresh in t heir minds, which they said they would do - one is a lawyer!



Good that your witnesses are supportive. When I was knocked off by an imbecile driver last year, I only had one witness, who seemed very supportive at the time but then went very quiet and ultimately failed to provide a statement at all in the end. 

All the v. best and hope you get sorted sharpish. Keep the pressure on, and don't let these scum get away with it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2013)

Helmet has done its job. It requires replacement, but don't throw the old one yet. Keep it and the receipt for the replacement in a safe place. Don't forget to copy/scan the receipt.
Costs are building slowly. If you waited until the end, settlement, to replace all the small parts you'd find it harder to justify it.

Make certain that you get the Collision Log Number from the police. Its your only proof that it has been recorded as one.


----------



## User6179 (5 Sep 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> Us lawyers do come in handy for some things, and in many cities you couldn't throw a stick down a street in rush hour without hitting a solicitor or two !
> 
> I do realise that come the revolution we will all be put up against the wall, nevertheless.



Come the revolution it will be the back of a shovel , the bullets will be saved for the politicians !


----------



## Cupra (7 Sep 2013)

Wow I am shocked at how slow the police are being with this if I am honest.

I hope you don't feel put off by this and I hope the woman gets a decent punishment.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2013)

Cupra said:


> Wow I am shocked at *how slow the police are being with this *if I am honest.
> 
> I hope you don't feel put off by this and I hope the woman gets a decent punishment.


I was thinking the opposite.This is fast. It took the police over six months to acknowledge that they had even attended a 999 call to an RTC in my case. Let alone admit that they also took & answered a call to the same incident on the non emergency number. That's why I put keep a log of calls made, who to/from & what numbers/names if given. My mobile phone bill proved the downfall for the police in my case.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> 3 & 1/2 years, the police denied ever attending.



Where did your collision occur mate?


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2013)

Junction of Shroggs Road & Hebble Lane, Halifax. @7pm on the 25th March 2005.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/split-from-incident-outcome.68203/


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2013)

@Flyingfox - any update? Hope you're OK.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> Junction of Shroggs Road & Hebble Lane, Halifax. @7pm on the 25th March 2005.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/split-from-incident-outcome.68203/



That's a cyclists nightmare mate.Glad you are ok to tell the tale.I read your post.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> That's a cyclists nightmare mate.Glad you are ok to tell the tale.I read your post.


How come you know what its like? What killed the cat may now get me.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> How come you know what its like? What killed the cat may now get me.



Don't know.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2013)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Don't know.


Sorry if that came across wrong. I thought you were talking about the junction itself. Thought you'd been up here at some stage. I now realise you're talking about the incident as a whole. At least I hope I've got you right this time.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> Sorry if that came across wrong. I thought you were talking about the junction itself. Thought you'd been up here at some stage. I now realise you're talking about the incident as a whole. At least I hope I've got you right this time.



Yes.Im a bit slow myself so I didn't really understand what you meant,getting up at half two is doing my brain (sic) in.Err looks like my original post came about wrong also,sorry.


----------



## nappadang (13 Sep 2013)

Really pleased you're Ok, let's face it that is the most important thing here. 
Please keep us up to date with developments, sharing your experiences may be of value to anyone else who is unfortunate enough to suffer a similar fate


----------



## Leodis (16 Sep 2013)

Glad you are ok and the bike not too bad. What a daft bint this women is.


----------

